# posting scorpions?



## $$$$ (Feb 7, 2008)

how would you send a scorpion in the mail? what would you put it in?
and do you have to write a warning on it or something saying what it is?
thanks, $$$$


----------



## DiamondAsh (Feb 7, 2008)

There's a lot of things you can't legally do ...


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2008)

how do the green scorpian do it then??


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Feb 7, 2008)

I was thinking that too- I know of plenty of people who do it. Can anyone shed some light on this??

Adam


----------



## Chimera (Feb 7, 2008)

There are more ways to send a parcel then Australia Post


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 7, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Sorry. You can't legally send them through the post. ( I work for Australia Post).


 

Can you point us to the paperwork that states it is illegal?


----------



## python blue (Feb 7, 2008)

Ive receved about 25% of my herps on express post and all my spiders,scorps and roaches in the post


----------



## DiamondAsh (Feb 7, 2008)

Greebo said:


> *note*I wouldnt buy any *reptiles* off someone who would be happy to send them Express post. These type of people don't deserve to own animals.



I wouldn't buy a reptile either. Had scorpions arrive very safely in the mail ... or did I ....


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 7, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 66.1 Live creatures shall not be lodged for carriage by post except as permitted by clause 66.2.
> ...


 

Thankyou, thats very interesting. Can you give us a link to these regulations?

I am interested in 66.2 - what constitutes a harmless insect? 
Also - Could you provide a link to the application as stated in 66.2.2

I appreciate your help....

cheers


----------



## cootiesami (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah My partner works at the post and my bro in law works for customs at syd airport (working in conjuctions with aus post) and you would be surprised some of the stuff that gets sent through the mail and results in the whole mail production line having to be shut down while the issue is fixed up. The reason they dont allow some animals through the mail is because of the stress the animals will go through when they are tumbled and tossed and the fack if the animal escapes and causes an injury. Its purely about safety. If you are getting an animal sent to you in the mail, it is illegal, the best bet is to work in conjunction with a courier who is happy to transport the animal.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2008)

While it is illegal to send them via express post its really the only viable way. What is going to pay $40 or so for air freight on a $10 spiderling. When the inverts are packaged properly there is no chance of escape.


----------



## fuegan13 (Feb 8, 2008)

what consitutes harmless?? 
because i know people that will literally die if they get stung by a bee because of allergies....


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 8, 2008)

I think we should appreciate that Greebo has pointed this out to us....cheers


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2008)

unfortunatly its really the only option for us otherwise no1 would buy unless they were local.


----------



## bylo (Feb 15, 2008)

We have contacted Australia post and they told us to pack them as you would pack bees.
They also go into there own bag and not mixed up with the other pastels.
We have been up front with what we are sending and Australia post has helped out and provided a service.
I definitely wouldn’t send a reptile via express post


----------

